# BBS RS Valve stem ? Not the typical question.



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought Harley Davidson valve stems part #43157-83A for my 17' BBS RS with stock lips, but when I got home I realized the valves were bigger than my old ones.
Is there 2 different sizes in "small hole" lips ? 
















I don't have access to the wheels right now so I cannot test fit them... 
did it happened to someone before ?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Valve stem ? Not the typical question. (SkIz)*

I have the same issue. Have you found out a solution yet? 
My Harley valve stems seem to fit the front wheels but not the rears.


----------

